# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  مطلوب كتاب عن التحليل الأساسي  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## المهندس خالد

السلام عليكم أريد طلب يا اخوان وهو كتاب عن التحليل الأساسي والأخبار وأريد أن يكون شاملا ووافيا حيث أنني قرأت معظم الملفات الموجودة في هذا المنتدى ولكني أريد شيئا شاملا  أتمنى مساعدتكم ولا مانع ان كان الكتاب باللغة الانجليزية  مشكووووووووورين

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

تفضل 
إضغط هنــــــــــــــا 
.

----------


## المهندس خالد

مشكور أخي على مشاركتك ومجهودك الرائعين  ولكن أخي قرأت هذا الملخص وانا أبحث عن كتاب شامل عن التحليل الأساسي حتى ولو كان باللغة الانجليزية

----------


## Modyzeen

اضم صوت للاخ السائل

----------


## المهندس خالد

ما زلنا ننتظر يا شباب ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

> مشكور أخي على مشاركتك ومجهودك الرائعين  ولكن أخي قرأت هذا الملخص وانا أبحث عن كتاب شامل عن التحليل الأساسي حتى ولو كان باللغة الانجليزية

  ان قصدت تعلم التحليل الاساسي فامشي بخطوات ولا تتسرع فالتحليل الاساسي فلفسفة عامة عليك ان تثقف نفسك لتفهمه ومن ثم وبعد ما تمشي هذه الخطوات تتجه الى قراءة تحليلات كبار المحللين فهذا سيطور قدرتك الذهنية ان شاء الله 
اقرأ هذا 
methods of dynamic economics
john richard  
ايضا اقرأ  *Foreign Currency Trading*  from the fundamantals to the points 
للكاتب rusol wansedorf   
بس مش متأكد من اسم الكاتب ممكن في اختلاف في الحروف 
بشكل عام اهتم دائما بالكتب المتعلقة بالتداول العالمي وحلرة الاقتصادات العالمية  
تحياتي

----------


## wafai

> ان قصدت تعلم التحليل الاساسي فامشي بخطوات ولا تتسرع فالتحليل الاساسي فلفسفة عامة عليك ان تثقف نفسك لتفهمه ومن ثم وبعد ما تمشي هذه الخطوات تتجه الى قراءة تحليلات كبار المحللين فهذا سيطور قدرتك الذهنية ان شاء الله  اقرأ هذا  methods of dynamic economics   john richard   ايضا اقرأ   *Foreign Currency Trading*  from the fundamantals to the points  للكاتب rusol wansedorf    بس مش متأكد من اسم الكاتب ممكن في اختلاف في الحروف  بشكل عام اهتم دائما بالكتب المتعلقة بالتداول العالمي وحلرة الاقتصادات العالمية   تحياتي

 السلام عليكم , 
أخي خالد اشتقنا لأخبارك وتحليلاتك رجاء لاتبخل بها علينا , بارك الله فيك .

----------


## [email protected]

> ان قصدت تعلم التحليل الاساسي فامشي بخطوات ولا تتسرع فالتحليل الاساسي فلفسفة عامة عليك ان تثقف نفسك لتفهمه ومن ثم وبعد ما تمشي هذه الخطوات تتجه الى قراءة تحليلات كبار المحللين فهذا سيطور قدرتك الذهنية ان شاء الله  اقرأ هذا  methods of dynamic economics john richard   ايضا اقرأ   *Foreign Currency Trading*  from the fundamantals to the points  للكاتب rusol wansedorf    بس مش متأكد من اسم الكاتب ممكن في اختلاف في الحروف  بشكل عام اهتم دائما بالكتب المتعلقة بالتداول العالمي وحلرة الاقتصادات العالمية   تحياتي

 شكرا لك اخي العزيز  خالد على الكتب وان شاء الله ابحث عنها  فالتحليل الاساسي  هام جدا للجميع  :Icon31:

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

> السلام عليكم , 
> أخي خالد اشتقنا لأخبارك وتحليلاتك رجاء لاتبخل بها علينا , بارك الله فيك .

  وانا مشتاق للجميع ودايما موجود لاي سؤال   

> شكرا لك اخي العزيز  خالد على الكتب وان شاء الله ابحث عنها  فالتحليل الاساسي  هام جدا للجميع

 ان شاء الله فيهم الاستفادة الحقيقية  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## Rack

تفضل يا أخي  الكريم هذا الكتاب، والذي أعتبره أفضل الكتب عن التحليل الأساسي على الإطلاق:  Frederic S. Mishkin - The Economics Of Money, Banking, And Financial Markets (7Th Ed)  
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.

----------


## المهندس خالد

> ان قصدت تعلم التحليل الاساسي فامشي بخطوات ولا تتسرع فالتحليل الاساسي فلفسفة عامة عليك ان تثقف نفسك لتفهمه ومن ثم وبعد ما تمشي هذه الخطوات تتجه الى قراءة تحليلات كبار المحللين فهذا سيطور قدرتك الذهنية ان شاء الله  اقرأ هذا  methods of dynamic economics john richard   ايضا اقرأ   *Foreign Currency Trading*  from the fundamantals to the points  للكاتب rusol wansedorf    بس مش متأكد من اسم الكاتب ممكن في اختلاف في الحروف  بشكل عام اهتم دائما بالكتب المتعلقة بالتداول العالمي وحلرة الاقتصادات العالمية   تحياتي

 مشكوووور أخي خالد على مشاركتك واهتمامك ولو انني أعرف أنك ستشارك في الموضوع لوضعت بدلا من الكلمات ورود  ولكني أخي خالد هل هذه الكتب موجودة في الانترنت مجانا أم انك قرأت هذه الكتب بعد ان اشتريتها  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## المهندس خالد

> تفضل يا أخي الكريم هذا الكتاب، والذي أعتبره أفضل الكتب عن التحليل الأساسي على الإطلاق:  Frederic S. Mishkin - The Economics Of Money, Banking, And Financial Markets (7Th Ed)  مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.

 بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك كل خير   جاري تنزيل الكتاب وقراءته

----------


## المهندس خالد

يبدو أن الكتاب رائع جدا  شكرا لك مرة أخرى

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

> مشكوووور أخي خالد على مشاركتك واهتمامك ولو انني أعرف أنك ستشارك في الموضوع لوضعت بدلا من الكلمات ورود    ولكني أخي خالد هل هذه الكتب موجودة في الانترنت مجانا أم انك قرأت هذه الكتب بعد ان اشتريتها ؟؟؟؟

 مشكور حبيبي على الكلام الجميل  جرب ان تقوم بالبحث عن هذه الكتب قد تجدها مجانا على الانترنت  تحياتي

----------


## mahmoudh7

هل يوجد كتاب جيد باللغة العربية  :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## أرجوان

> هل يوجد كتاب جيد باللغة العربية

 إتفضل ياباشا كتاب من إعداد م/ وضاح عطار بس نصيحتي ليك تتعلمها باللغه الإنجليزيه أفضل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> إتفضل ياباشا كتاب من إعداد م/ وضاح عطار بس نصيحتي ليك تتعلمها باللغه الإنجليزيه أفضل

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المهندس خالد

أخي شكرا على جهودك  وفعلا أنا أحاول أن أقرأ الكتاب الذي وضعه الأخ  Rack فهو يبدو انه كتاب رائع جدا جدا

----------


## Love For Ever

هل يوجد اي كتب عربيه ؟ معقولة يا ناس !!

----------


## lapakra23

merci

----------


## abunawaf9

شكراً لك

----------

